
Book Review: Coders at work - davidblair
http://dfectuoso.com/?p=246
======
jselzer
I bought the book with high hopes, but to be honest I found it a little dry.
About halfway through I had to give up on the idea of reading it cover-to-
cover, and instead just cherry-picked the interviews I wanted to read. It
lacks a lot of background info on the interview subjects, so unless you are
familiar with them you may find yourself lost as many historical and technical
details are referenced without additional explanation.

Personally, I thought "Founders at Work" was a much more interesting read and
would recommend checking that one out first.

~~~
pistoriusp
I'm busy reading both now and I'm in total agreement. I am, however, reading
it cover to cover.

I've learnt a lot, but that's because I went and read up about the topics that
I didn't know about.

I'm also enjoying founders at work more.

~~~
robryan
Yeah I have found that, stumbled across quiet a few things I knew nothing
about, looked them up and learned even more in the process.

